# pericardiectomy



## toizd (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
     1st time posting here.  I'm trying to code a pericardiectomy.  The MD. is saying pericardiectomy phrenic to phrenic.  Doesn't seem like either 33025 or 33031.  For constrictive pericarditis.   Anyone out there ever come accross this?  any ideas?


----------



## ndhight (Apr 17, 2008)

MD is talking about the phrenic nerve there is one on each side of the pericardium. So I would ask MD to make sure, but I would think it would be 33030. Pericardiectomy complete since he went phrenic to phrenic.


----------

